# ¿Eliminar ruidos en preamplificadores?



## chasca_2 (Oct 26, 2006)

Buenas!!, buscando la solucion a mi problema encontre este foro!! y la verdad que esta muy lindo, felicitacion a los creadores!! no lo pude revisar a fondo pero ya lo hare con paciencia y saliva... ja ja
Estoy en busca de eliminar ruiduos de un Pre amplificador, arme el que adjunto

http://img20.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aplisi5.jpg

de como esta este electrico sufrio un par de cambios pero funciona bien.
El problema lo estoy teniendo con el TDA1524A, cumple con todas las funciones de volumen, balance, tonos etc. el tema es que esta amplificando ruido, hace un zumbido bajo respecto al volumen del audio pero si no tiene señal el ruido esta precente y quiero eliminarlo, es un zumbidito como el de las cintas de cassette en la parte que no tienen información ese ssshhh molesto!!
Me fije bien el tema de las masas le agregue un capacitor soldado a las patas del integrado de positivo y masa para filtrar ruidos pero no hay caso. No mezcle las masas de los amplificador de potencia con el pre.... no se que mas hacer!! si a alguien se le ocurre que puede ser... 
Un dato mas por mas que ponga el volumen a cero, el ruido continua de igual manera!
Gracias!!
Saludos
PD: si a alguien le interesa tengo el PCB, aunque tambien hay que hacerle modificaciones
Saludos y gracias


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2006)

Hola ke tal. chasca 2. conrespectoa  tu problema te ayudo si pones el pcb final ke estas utilizando y tu diagrama final tambien solo con eso te podria decir cual pudiese ser tu problema.

saludos.


----------



## chasca_2 (Oct 26, 2006)

Como estas Luciperrro, gracias por la rapida respuesta, te adjunto la imagen del PCB, las tiras que estan en rojo con los las modificaciones corte las tiras originales y puse cablecitos!

http://img228.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pcbdi1.jpg

El electrico es ese, no cambio en escencia
Gracias!!
Saludos


----------



## omfreg (Oct 27, 2006)

Buenas, acabo de ver tu problema, y el circuito que has montado.

La verdad es que, siendote sincero, te va a ser dificil poder encontrar el foco del ruido. 

Ese tipo de ruido es termico y lo generan los propios componentes del circuito, eliminar esta clase de ruidos es dificil. Puedes colocar condensadores de baja capacidad que lo que hacen es atenuar toda la banda de sonido, y claro como el ruido esta dentro pues tambien lo reducen, pero de todos modos tampoco es la solucion mas optima puesto que si atenuas todo, luego lo tendras que volver a amplificar y se te volvera a meter mas ruido 

Es posible que el ruido no venga de un unico componente en concreto, sino del conjunto de todos (el ruido pequeño que cada uno pone). De todos modos yo revisaria primero los operacionales, porque cuanta mas ganancia les das, por ende, tambien entregan mas rudio. Ademas ten en cuenta que este tipo de ruidos no suelen estar en las ultimas etapas, sino en las primeras, es decir, las de entrada. De modo que es posible que los TDA8210 no sean el foco de ruido.

Esto te lo digo porque cuando yo monte el previo de mi amplificador tuve muchos problemas con el ruido del previo, que era de este tipo, y realmente el problema estaba en la ganancia, que a la que te descuidas un poco te meten ruido a piñon.

Ya se que la placa la tienes montada pero, por lo que veo cada uno de los operacionales dan una ganancia de 2 aproximadamente. Pues si puedes cambia las resistencias de 47K por unas de 33K, a ver que sucede. Si despues de hacer el ruido sigue siendo el mismo y con la misma intensitad, entonces ya sera cosa del propio operacional, los TL072 son operacionales de bajo ruido, aptos para aplicaciones de sonido.

No creo que sea cosa del TDA1524 inicial, porque yo lo monte una vez y no tuve problemas.

No se, yo te he dado ideas  espero que alguna te sirva.

Espero haberte ayudado.

Un saludo


----------



## chasca_2 (Oct 27, 2006)

Buenas!!, omfreg gracias por tus comentarios te cuento, de la entrada de audio entra directamente al TDA1524, los operacionales son una etapa posterioro y aparte (es el promediadior para los bumetros stereo), te cuento que ya probe quitandole la alimentacion pensando que quiza metan ruido por los +12v. y comparto que no es el TA8210 ya que puse a masa la entrada y el ruido se va, tambien puse a masa la entrada del 1524 pero en este caso el problema continua.
tendras una foto de la disposicion de los componenetes del circuito que armaste vos con el TDA1524?

Muchas Gracias!!
Saludos


----------



## jasonxdied (Mar 27, 2010)

Hola, este post tiene mucho tiempo la verdad, pero quisiera saber si has podido quitar el ruido de este integrado, ya que tengo el mismo problema que citas. El circuito no es mismo, es solamente la parte del preamplicador separado del amplificador y alimentado mediante la fuente que diseñe con unos 12V.Espero tu respuesta


----------



## elioj (Feb 15, 2011)

mi pana yo tabien lo use y suena orrible cuando le subes el volumen ....yo te recomiendo el lm1036 ...ese si es mejor...


----------



## matijuarez (Feb 19, 2011)

Antes que nada queria explicar que en este tema yo no voy a dar consejos sobre lo que dice el titulo,si no que necesito que ustedes me los den a mi..perdon si alguno se iluciono con el titulo.Bueno ahora si empiezo,arme un amplificador para guitarra..sin ningun efecto o sea con guitarra limpia todo suena espectacular y me sorprende que asi sea pero cuando pongo distorcion aparecen millones de ruidos,es obvio esto ya que cuando distorciono la señal estoy amplificandola mas de la cuenta y como se amplifica la señal tambien amplifico los ruidos..el tema es que quiero sacar/anular lo mayormente posible todos estos ruidos,los potenciometros estan unidos a la placa a travez de cable mallado y cuando los toco no se induce ningun ruido asique descarto que de ahi provengan los ruidos,aparte el chasis metalico esta unido a masa y a los potenciometros,el chasis esta solo en un punto unido a masa como recomiendan y el transformador esta a 90 grados con respecto a la placa del pre..la parte de la distorcion la logro con dos leds rojos en antiparalelo y un integrado 5532(si alguien piensa que es un integrado "ruidoso" recominedenme otro).En fin si a alguien se le ocurre que poniendo un capacitor o algo a masa desde la salida de la señal o algo parecido se atenuarian estos ruidos por favor diganmelo..si tienen algun otro consejo sera bienvenido agradecidamente tambien,y si alguien se enoja por que supone que no busque en el buscador les digo que si busque y encontre un tema donde esta todo explicado en ingles que la verdad no hablo muy bien..muchas gracias por los comentarios,saludos..Matias


----------



## ZUNDACK (Feb 19, 2011)

PUEDES:
Probar quitarle el ruido a la fuente con capacitores ceramicos.
Probar colocando capasitores ceramicos en la entrada y salida del pre-amplificador.

Sobre todo recuerda que la mayoria de los amplificadores al saturarse se empieza a escuchar mal y no es por el ruido sino por la saturacion 

Recuerda tambien que es importante colocar la bocina correcta !! SALUDOS !!


----------



## Dano (Feb 21, 2011)

matijuarez dijo:


> Antes que nada queria explicar que en este tema yo no voy a dar consejos sobre lo que dice el titulo,si no que necesito que ustedes me los den a mi..perdon si alguno se iluciono con el titulo.Bueno ahora si empiezo,arme un amplificador para guitarra..sin ningun efecto o sea con guitarra limpia todo suena espectacular y me sorprende que asi sea pero cuando pongo distorcion aparecen millones de ruidos,es obvio esto ya que cuando distorciono la señal estoy amplificandola mas de la cuenta y como se amplifica la señal tambien amplifico los ruidos..el tema es que quiero sacar/anular lo mayormente posible todos estos ruidos,los potenciometros estan unidos a la placa a travez de cable mallado y cuando los toco no se induce ningun ruido asique descarto que de ahi provengan los ruidos,aparte el chasis metalico esta unido a masa y a los potenciometros,el chasis esta solo en un punto unido a masa como recomiendan y el transformador esta a 90 grados con respecto a la placa del pre..la parte de la distorcion la logro con dos leds rojos en antiparalelo y un integrado 5532(si alguien piensa que es un integrado "ruidoso" recominedenme otro).En fin si a alguien se le ocurre que poniendo un capacitor o algo a masa desde la salida de la señal o algo parecido se atenuarian estos ruidos por favor diganmelo..si tienen algun otro consejo sera bienvenido agradecidamente tambien,y si alguien se enoja por que supone que no busque en el buscador les digo que si busque y encontre un tema donde esta todo explicado en ingles que la verdad no hablo muy bien..muchas gracias por los comentarios,saludos..Matias



Que guitarra tenés?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 21, 2011)

matijuarez dijo:


> arme un amplificador para guitarra..sin ningun efecto o sea con guitarra limpia todo suena espectacular y me sorprende que asi sea pero cuando pongo distorcion aparecen millones de ruidos,es obvio esto ya que cuando distorciono la señal estoy amplificandola mas de la cuenta y como se amplifica la señal tambien amplifico los ruidos


Que tal si presentás el circuito que has armado y ponés fotos del montaje?
Ya preguntaste hace un tiempo sobre el cable que va a los potes, pero subiste un circuito que no era el que estabas usando y ahora no mostrás nada y preguntás como si fuéramos adivinos. Se puede saber que sucede con tu "preamplificador" que no lo querés mostrar?



matijuarez dijo:


> y si alguien se enoja por que supone que no busque en el buscador les digo que si busque y encontre un tema donde esta todo explicado en ingles que la verdad no hablo muy bien


Al traductor de google le podés subir los PDF y te los devuelve traducidos, siempre que no pasen de 1Mega o cosa así.


----------



## matijuarez (Feb 21, 2011)

es que no eran pdf,eran escaneos y de varias hojas..ya veo que hago pero quedense tranquilos que fotos voy a subir  Dano lo estoy fabricando para un amigo asique ni idea la guitarra que tiene pero no creo que sea muy buena.. no toca muy bien


----------



## Agucasta (Feb 21, 2011)

Fijate conectando el GND del Jack de 6mm de la guitarra (o sea, el cobertor metálico de la ficha de la guitarra) a algo metálico grande que "haga masa" (mal dicho) por ejemplo una canilla, o algo de metal que toque la casa. Si pudieras probar con una jabalina de cobre clavada en la tierra del patio, mejor. Si con eso deja de hacer ruido, es porque, falta conexión a tierra, y porque la guitarra es mala.
Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 21, 2011)

Hay que parar un poco con los inventos!
Si en modo "limpio" funciona perfecto y sin ruidos, y con la distorsión se vá al diablo, hay algunas posibilidades:


 El modo "distorsión" es un desastre (cosa que es probable por usar LEDs en lugar de diodos comunes o de Ge)
 La activación de la distorsión tiene problemas.
 El esquema circuital tiene errores, al menos en la distorsión o alrededores.
 Sin el esquema no puede saberse, así que esperemos que ponga fotos del mantaje y el esquemático....o le pediremos ayuda a:






Pero dudo que ayude mucho....


----------



## matijuarez (Feb 21, 2011)

gracias a todos por las respuestas,aca van imagenes y el esquema..no se espanten por el largo de los cables para los potes,iva a ser una caja mas grande.Igual cuando los tooc con la mano no meten ruido


----------



## Electronec (Feb 22, 2011)

El selector distorsión ON/OFF, está mal.

Saludos.


----------



## ragaman (Feb 22, 2011)

Te voy a comentar algo, la principal fuente de ruido en cualquier amplificación es la mala conexión a tierra  aunque es el mismo protector el que podría hacerte daño, si tu quieres un amplificador de muy bajo ruido tienes que tener en cuenta:

1. todas las tierras deben ir siempre conectadas al mismo punto, esto es lo que se llama tierra en estrella, si te fijas el dibujo todos las lineas negras parten de un mismo punto hasta la tierra del cable de audio in debe ir al mismo punto, el error común es ponerla a la tierra del amplificador y no a la tierra general.

2. Algo que no nos han enseñado, es como hacer un verdadero cable blindado (con tierra cubriendo la señal de audio) por la malla no deben pasar corrientes, ahora, vi que en tu amplificador y en muchos que veo, usan un cable de 3 hilos, 2 para las señales L y R y la malla (cables RCA no son las excepción) ahora si tu conectas tu malla metálica para referencia Gnd, por ella circularan corrientes, créeme que realmente no tienes una verdadera pantalla, ahora como lograr el correcto apantallamiento, para ello debes usar la malla como una pantalla solamente, no como referencia, y esta debe estar conectado a tierra solo por un extremo y con un resistencia de un valor muy bajo, digamos 33 ohm, así evitas que por ella circulen corrientes y proteges realmente tu señal.

3. tienes que tener mucho cuidado en tus amplificadores, no debes usar amplificadores con ganancias exageradas, trata de usar una etapa de ganancia de voltaje en cascada y una fuente regulada buena, podría regular y usar un filtro RC para la alimentación de los operaciones, con este filtro consigues un rizado muy bajo y bajo ruido de alimentación.

espero te sea de utilidad estos consejos, de todas formas en los dibujos te explico bien.


----------



## Hernan Roberth (Feb 22, 2011)

Hola, sabes vi que tu cableado son tramos muy largos lo cual induce ruido ya que justo son potencio-metros de entrada y con el distorcion se ponen muy sensible a cualquier campo magnético ya sea la del mismo parlante , lo único que te puedo aconsejar es de que congas en una sola placa el pre amplificador con los potencio-metros soldados a la mima placa, solo tener un cable que alimentaria al amplificador es decir la salida del pre-amplificador a la entrada del amplificador potencio-metro. y sin aun a si no obtienes los resultados que deseas el siguiente paso seria que agregues a tu circuito un sistema de entrada balanceada y ya.
Suerte


----------



## Agucasta (Feb 22, 2011)

Mati, por qué el baffle tiene dos tubos de sintonía? es para guitarra o para bajo?


----------



## matijuarez (Feb 22, 2011)

agucasta89 te cuento un secretito pero no le digas a nadie porque se me arma la podrida..la caja fue diseñada media a ojo y solo basandome en lo que pude ver de un ampli peavey backstage creo  es para guitarra,pero igual faltan dos tapas que van atras y las voy a engrampar cuando este terminado totalmente,saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 22, 2011)

matijuarez:
Primero sacale los LED y ponele los 1N4148. Para que los LED puedan recortar, vas a tener que amplificar mucho mucho...y de paso...la ganancia completa de esa etapa es demasiado alta!!! como 4000 entre la distorsión y el limpio. Cuando le cambiés los diodos, cambiale también la resistencia de 1M de 5532 por una de 470K para bajar la ganancia a la mitad...y probá ahí.


----------



## matijuarez (Feb 22, 2011)

che y si le cambio esa resistencia y no le cambio los led que pasa?igual se los voy a cambiar para probar no es para porfiar al pedo..aca los que saben son los que ayudan


----------



## Agucasta (Feb 22, 2011)

matijuarez dijo:


> agucasta89 te cuento un secretito pero no le digas a nadie porque se me arma la podrida..la caja fue diseñada media a ojo y solo basandome en lo que pude ver de un ampli peavey backstage creo  es para guitarra,pero igual *faltan dos tapas que van atras* y las voy a engrampar cuando este terminado totalmente,saludos



Jaja, aunque lejos de la capital de Cba, también son graciosos cerca de la frontera con Santa Fé jajajaj.. Ta bueno, yo también diseño las cajas "a ojo" porque no tengo *ni idea* de cómo calcularlas.. Pero igual mi pregunta era por qué los "huecos" esos al frente, si no es bass reflex la caja, o sea, no necesitas ganar más graves. Por eso me sonaría más raro si cerrás con una tapa la parte de atrás.. Otra cosa (la última jeje), el parlante es un woofer? Las frecuencias que alcanza, sirven para la guitarra? porque lo veo con suspensión de goma, más recomendado para sonidos de frecuencia media o baja. (la guitarra tiene frecuencias medias-altas) y capaz que las cuerdas más agudas se escuchen bajito. (no estoy bardeando, sólo te transmito lo que aprendí acá en el foro, sobre todo por Ezavalla que está en este hilo).


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 22, 2011)

matijuarez dijo:


> che y si le cambio esa resistencia y no le cambio los led que pasa?


Y...pasa que puede llegar a no recortar por que no le alcanza la tensión de salida al primer 5532 para excitar los LED a full.
El pote de 10K con los diodos está al divino botón. Mirá en este esquema:





como hacen para manejar la distorsión (salida del segundo TL072).

PD: Ese pre es un CAÑO!!!!!


----------



## matijuarez (Feb 23, 2011)

agucasta la verdad lo pense igual que vos pero la caja del peavey que vi lo tenia asique lo hice sin dudar  el parlante es un woofercito  en verdad no es para esto ya que tiene semejante amortiguacion para ser tan chiquito pero igual marca muy bien los agudos y alcanza lindo para la guitarra(ya voy a hacer un video cuadno ocnsiga alguien que sepa tocar bien y este todo arreglado)los bajos se van al asco,suenan espectacular..y quedate tranquilo no me tomo nada a mal,mientras pueda contestar tus preguntas las contesto sin problema.
ezavalla los led prenden bien despacio cuando distorciono,los voy a cambiar por unos de germanio que encontre(segun lei suenan mejorciro)que decis?la resistencia la cambio en un rato junto con los diodos y al toque te describo los resultados..con respecto al pote,ME RE CLAVE,compre un pote al  gas  podria haber puesto una resistencia de 10 k y listo..thanks for the comments


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 23, 2011)

Si vas a usar diodos de Ge, poné mas chica la resistencia, tipo 220K.


----------



## ninja10 (Feb 25, 2011)

hola. yo he dejado pre-amplificadores con silencio de fondo total solo cambiando todos los capacitores de paso de señal por capacitores de tantalio(presentan mejores características que los electrolíticos de aluminio) y todas las resistencias de carbon(Las resistencias de carbón producen ruido eléctrico) del pre por resistencias de metal film y en el primer transistor pongo BC549 (bajo ruido). mira este pre que elaboracion tiene para lograr el mas bajo ruido. saludos.
http://charlyelectronics.blogspot.com/2010/09/preamplificador-de-bajo-ruido-para.html


----------



## matijuarez (Feb 25, 2011)

ezavalla al final puse los 1n4148 con la resistencia de 470 k y "demaciado"suena..ahora quiero encontrarle alguna funcion para el pote que no hace nada(me queda el agujero en el gabinete),pienso reemplazarlo por una resitencia de 10k comun.Ninja10 voy a imlementarlo entonces..es significativamente mas caro el costo de esos materiales?gracias por las respuestas  ,me olvidaba de decir..no regula los medios esta batata  cambie capacitores que segun otros diagramas estaban errados como los de 47 nf eran de 4,7 pero no hay caso..me quiere hacer renegar


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 25, 2011)

matijuarez dijo:


> ezavalla al final puse los 1n4148 con la resistencia de 470 k y "demaciado"suena


Pero y el ruido...y los problemas que tenías..???? Que sucedió???
Y que significa "demasiado suena"?   
Si tiene mucho "volumen", bajale un poco mas la resistencia....tipo 330K o 220K...


----------



## matijuarez (Mar 1, 2011)

ezavalla preg: esas resitencias de realimentacion que llevan los AO,si les subo el valor aumenta la ganancia no?era para bajarle esa resitencia en la etapa de distorción y agrandarla en la etapa posterior(o sea de guitarra limpia y distorción)para que asi suene mas fuerte la guitarra limpia..pero manteniendo el volumen de distorcion.Ya empiezo a probar a gusto con el ampli


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 1, 2011)

matijuarez dijo:


> esas resitencias de realimentacion que llevan los AO,si les subo el valor aumenta la ganancia no?


Si son las que van desde la salida del AO a la entrada inversora (-) entonces, si, si las aumentás aumenta la ganancia.


----------



## matijuarez (Mar 1, 2011)

cambie la resitencia de realimentacion en la distorcion por una de 220 k y ahora suena mejor..aparte se nota mas el cambio de la distorcion mediante el pote  se va acercando al punto que quiero,solo falta ver el problema de los medios y encontrarle alguna funcion al agujero del pote que me quedo libre


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 1, 2011)

matijuarez dijo:


> encontrarle alguna funcion al agujero del pote que me quedo libre


Eso es fácil. Lo tapás por el frente con cinta de enmascarar bien tirante, y por atrás lo cubrís con un pegote de Poxipol asegurándote que quede también por sobre el metal del frente. Lo dejás secar bien y retirás la cinta de enmascarar: chachan chachan!!! Agujero tapado. Si quedó medio "feo" le ponés un poco de enduido o masilla para chapa y lo lijás....y ya podés pintar el panel y el agujero no molesta más...


----------



## Tavo (Mar 22, 2011)

Que raro, nunca había visto este thread.

Bueno, como comentabas Mati sobre los problemas de "ruidos extraños"... A mi me pasaba algo similar, con un pedal de distorsión que hice. Es una réplica del Zakk Wylde ZW-44 Overdrive, lo hice con caja metálica y todo..
Bueno, resulta que al momento de tocar en limpio todo bien, pero al subir la ganancia se colaban unos ruidos asquerosos, insoportables...
Resulta que me di cuenta que tuve un gran error de armado, había puesto todos los cables "normales" dentro del pedal, y las masas eran un verdadero desastre!!!
Entonces lo que hice fue desarmarlo por completo, sacar todos los cables, hacer un esquemático de cómo irían las masas (GND), y luego si, conectando todo con cable mallado bien prolijo y los cables cortos: CHAN! Milagro, se fueron todos los ruidos!!! 
Ahora puedo tener la guitarra al palo, la ganancia "al palo", el volumen "al palo" y nada de nada, es increíble como mejoró.

Las conexiones fueron muy simples: Llevar todas las masas a un punto en común, en este caso al negativo de la batería.

Saludos!
PS: Si querés un buen Overdrive, ni lo dudes, está muy bueno... (zw-44)


----------



## mauu (Abr 10, 2011)

es verdad a mi tamb*IEN* me paso, el tda 1524 suena muy mal :S
voy a tener que poner el lm1036, alguno tiene el pcb del lm1036??

ya lo encontre el circuito


----------



## denis92 (Oct 20, 2011)

hola yo tengo un problema con el tda1524..arme el circuito de la datasheet, mi problema es que cuando subo los agudos sube un volumen de alta frecuencia molesto.Como el de una radio sin sintonizacion!


----------

